# 36 Awg Kanthal



## Yash (13/8/14)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can find 36 AWG Kanthal?

My Eternity Vision RDA works better with this and I can't seem to find this anywhere.

Cheers,

@Yash


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Yash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find 36 AWG Kanthal?
> 
> ...


Your best option will probably be the NiChrome wire from Vapour Mountain. 36 g = 0.13 mm. They have 0.12 mm, which is slap bang between 37 and 36 g. And they have 0.16, which is 34 g.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (13/8/14)

Wow that wire must be thin, smallest I have used to date is 32 gauge


----------



## Yash (13/8/14)

Andre said:


> Your best option will probably be the NiChrome wire from Vapour Mountain. 36 g = 0.13 mm. They have 0.12 mm, which is slap bang between 37 and 36 g. And they have 0.16, which is 34 g.


 
Thanks Andre, will definitely give that a try!


----------



## Yash (13/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Wow that wire must be thin, smallest I have used to date is 32 gauge


 
It is very thin, but that's the best gauge that fits properly in the Eternity Vision RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

